# Il lamento del prepuzio



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Mi han regalato questo libro.
Mi attira molto perchè adoro gli scrittori ebrei e gli ebrei in generale.
Qualcuno l'ha letto o lo conosce??

*Il lamento del prepuzio
*

* di Auslander Shalom
*
Descrizione: Cresciuto in una comunità ebrea ortodossa nello stato di New York, fra mille divieti e sotto la costante minaccia di un Dio vendicativo ed eternamente arrabbiato, Shalom Auslander ha fatto di tutto per affrancarsi da quell’ambiente e da quelle tradizioni, eppure si ritrova, anche da adulto – felicemente sposato e in attesa di un figlio –, a lottare per scrollarsi di dosso la sua ossessione. Perché lui crede, e non può fare a meno di credere, in un Dio personale. E proprio questo è il suo problema: è convinto che Dio ce l’abbia «personalmente» con lui, che sia sempre pronto a rovinargli qualsiasi gioia e a rifilargli qualche fregatura. Con umorismo spietato e rabbia feroce, Auslander ripercorre le tappe di un percorso di formazione a ostacoli: le gare di benedizioni organizzate dai rabbini alle scuole elementari; le prime disastrose esperienze con le ragazze (reali e immaginarie); i due anni trascorsi in una scuola religiosa di Gerusalemme per adolescenti ebrei irrequieti; i mille traslochi insieme alla moglie da una zona all’altra di New York alla ricerca della loro personale Terra Promessa. Sempre disposto a negoziare con Dio e con i suoi «emissari», a barattare una trasgressione con la promessa di rigare dritto in futuro, Auslander cerca di stabilire con l’implacabile avversario una sorta di cessate il fuoco in vista della nascita di suo figlio, perché il bambino possa crescere sano e libero dai sensi di colpa.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Mi han regalato questo libro.
> Mi attira molto perchè adoro gli scrittori ebrei e gli ebrei in generale.
> Qualcuno l'ha letto o lo conosce??
> 
> ...


 Sembra davvero interessante!
Conosci Piliph Roth?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sembra davvero interessante!
> Conosci Piliph Roth?


quello dell'animale morente??
se è lui si. 
Mi piace ma dopo un po' mi annoia,
ti conosci mordecai? la teoria di barney è molto divertente


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello dell'animale morente??
> se è lui si.
> Mi piace ma dopo un po' mi annoia,
> ti conosci mordecai? la teoria di barney è molto divertente


Non so la storia dell'animale morente... quello de "Il teatro di Sabbath", o "La macchia umana".
Si che lo conosco... bellissimo!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

*Molti a me era piaciuto questo di Roth, quelli che hai scritto non li ho letti*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Philip Roth*[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+2]*L'animale morente*
[/SIZE][/FONT]  
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*"Riesci a immaginarla, la vecchiaia? Naturalmente no. Io no. Non ci riuscivo. Non avevo idea di che cosa fosse. Non ne avevo neanche un'immagine falsata: non ne avevo alcuna immagine. E non c'è nessuno che abbia voglia di fare previsioni. Nessuno desidera affrontare queste cose prima che venga il momento. Come andrà a finire, tutto? È di rigore l'ottusità." 
*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Cosa può accadere a un uomo che supera la sessantina, che ha sempre vissuto intensamente e liberamente anche nel privato, e che si trova ad affrontare il declino, la vecchiaia imminente? A David Kepesh avviene un fatto straordinario: scopre la gelosia. Dopo decenni di amore libero, sessualità vissuta senza legami e senza problemi, ecco arrivare sulla sua strada la ventiquattrenne cubana Consuela Castillo. Non che per David sia una novità straordinaria avere una relazione con una donna tanto più giovane di lui: il professore, con il carisma dato dal suo ruolo e dalla partecipazione a trasmissioni televisive di successo, è riuscito a conquistare molte ragazze nei tanti anni d'insegnamento. Ma Consuela ha qualcosa di straordinario che attira morbosamente questo uomo ormai avviato verso la vecchiaia. Una sensualità nascosta dal perbenismo, una femminilità dirompente di cui è consapevole anche se appare ingenuamente indifferente. Consuela è anche il pretesto per ricostruire un'esistenza, per rivedere il proprio passato, dove hanno dominato la sessualità e il rapporto con le donne. La memoria di una vita ricca ma non sempre felice, talvolta insoddisfacente, fatta di menzogne e di qualche meschinità, in cui la sua forza di uomo, la potenza e la voglia di esprimerla verso (contro?) le donne ha preso spesso il sopravvento. E ora? Consuela conduce il gioco, per la prima volta in tutta la sua vita non è più padrone totale dei sentimenti, delle passioni e degli impulsi. Ma dalla semplice storia di un amore nasce il dramma, dalla normalità la tragedia. La vecchiaia incrocia imprevedibilmente la malattia di un corpo giovane, di una donna solare e vitale. L'animale morente, che pensavamo fosse il professore, diventa la sua giovane amante nel gioco crudele e straordinario dell'esistenza. Roth narra magistralmente lo svolgersi degli eventi, la personalità dei protagonisti (anche delle donne che hanno attraversato il passato di David) divertendosi a scoprire le qualità erotiche del suo professore, ma senza dimenticare mai che l'uomo, ormai in declino, vede l'esistenza più come passato che in rapporto a un incerto futuro. Un romanzo tragico che racchiude in un centinaio di pagine tutta l'opera letteraria di Roth, la sua essenza.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

io non riesco a farmi piacere philip roth.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non riesco a farmi piacere philip roth.


dopo un po' è noioso e monotematico


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Philip Roth*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+2]*L'animale morente*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*"Riesci a immaginarla, la vecchiaia? Naturalmente no. Io no. Non ci riuscivo. Non avevo idea di che cosa fosse. Non ne avevo neanche un'immagine falsata: non ne avevo alcuna immagine. E non c'è nessuno che abbia voglia di fare previsioni. Nessuno desidera affrontare queste cose prima che venga il momento. Come andrà a finire, tutto? È di rigore l'ottusità." *[/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...


 Non lo conoscevo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  A me invece piace molto, è abbastanza monotematico, ma lo trovo sempre interessante e in certi momenti geniale.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*....................................*



Asudem ha detto:


> quello dell'animale morente??
> se è lui si.
> Mi piace ma dopo un po' mi annoia,
> ti conosci mordecai? la teoria di barney è molto divertente


Mi piace un sacco quel tormentone che ricorre in tutto il romanzo di Richter: il fatto che lui faccia i dispetti più atroci  al marito della sua ex per fargli fare una figuraccia agli occhi dei suoi colleghi e di lei (invia allo studio di lui fax con ordinazioni di materiale porno a nome dell'altro ecc.). Puntualmente cadono nel vuoto o peggio viene immediatamente riconosciuto. Grande libro. Umorismo yddish non tradisce mai. Roth mi piaciucchia. Dipende.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi piace un sacco quel tormentone che ricorre in tutto il romanzo di Richter: il fatto che lui faccia i dispetti più atroci al marito della sua ex per fargli fare una figuraccia agli occhi dei suoi colleghi e di lei (invia allo studio di lui fax con ordinazioni di materiale porno a nome dell'altro ecc.). Puntualmente cadono nel vuoto o peggio viene immediatamente riconosciuto. Grande libro. Umorismo yddish non tradisce mai. Roth mi piaciucchia. Dipende.


mordecai era favoloso
quel libro era un capolavoro


----------

